# Chest Training



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

I'll be hitting chest tonight in the gym as usual I normally start off with a couple of compound exercises like bench press and incline press then, maybe some dips and fly's.

Other variations you could do of these exercises include inclines and decline's or weighted in the case of dips.

I could also do some cable cross overs at different heights angles or another exercise I enjoy called shapers.

I'll probably no doubt include a drop set at some point and maybe super set the dips with the fly's so the workout will probably look something like this:

Flat Bench 4 sets 6 - 12 reps

Incline DB press 4 sets 4 - 8 reps

Dips and Fly's superset 3 sets 12 reps

Cable cross overs drop set 2 sets

I'll maybe stick with that plan for 4 weeks to see how I get on, looks fairly solid and 13 sets is more than enough. Has anyone else though got any killer chest movements or workout's they can suggest that might be worth a try before I implement this plan. Or maybe some secret exercises hidden away in the gym bag like bench presses to the neck.

Thoughts?


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Andy, would you say that 13 set is quite a lot for the average natural bodybuilder?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Reverse grip bench

Awsome exercise


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

^^ was going to post that but I didn't stick with it as didn't find it very comfortable.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

SX Dave said:


> ^^ was going to post that but I didn't stick with it as didn't find it very comfortable.


Agreed dave but for upper chest nothing better imo


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

What do you call that exercise where your in a sort of crab position with your shoulders across a bench, and you bring a barbell held in both hands from behind the head round towards the sternum, keeping the hips down. its good for expanding the ribcage. Im sure its pullovers, theres differing variations.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I do straight sets, no drops, forced reps, supersets!!

I feel flat bench is a good pec exercise if you have good chest genetics, otherwise I wouldn't bother with it, rather do inclines, declines or dumbell


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Chris sanchez said:


> What do you call that exercise where your in a sort of crab position with your shoulders across a bench, and you bring a barbell held in both hands from behind the head round towards the sternum, keeping the hips down. its good for expanding the ribcage. Im sure its pullovers, theres differing variations.


Pullovers are primarily a back exercise


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

fleg said:


> Pretty much where I'm at minus the dips because I train arms alone (yes yes heckle me lol).
> 
> Like the volume and like the order.
> 
> ...


Dips on arms day fleg, are you mad! lol I love doing Dips, I guess it's because I'm pretty good at them.

I think I might put the fly's in prior to the second exercise then for the pre exhaustion, it's all about the pump and the feel rather than strength and absolute numbers in bodybuilding at the end of the day. although you can bet I won't be using pansy weights.

My chest has always been a weaker bodypart Dave and 13 sets I think it's verging on too much but I don't think I'd really ever do more than that, if my chest wasn't done by that point I know I wasn't training properly. I've tried lots of approaches to try and make my chest grow and I seem to get away with doing slightly more volume. I'd say it works, but I'm not your average gym rat and will be able to train at a higher level than most natural guys, just through years of graft. So maybe a tad much for your average natural, I used to only ever do 9 sets. I think a lot of it goes depending on instinctive training, we've all been in a situation where we've done multiple sets had great workouts and great pumps, where you feel like you can get away with another exercise. Then there are the times when you'll do 6 sets and you feel like that's more than enough. I might not even do all those sets. My rule in general for natural bodybuilding is Legs, Back can take a lot more punishment, Chest slightly less and shoulders, abs, arms again get even less. I don't tend to do lots of advanced techniques either every single session, a lot of the time I just do straight sets which I think helps when your doing higher volume.

Reverse grip bench kills my wrists but I'll maybe give it another shot, I love doing Pec decks but the gym doesn't have them, and the pullovers I always see as more of a back exercise or a tweener.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

I see you posted just as I was responding Yanny, Agreed I'm never really seen pullovers as a chest exercise. I'm only really doing more advanced sets since I'm in contest prep mode, and I need to kick my training partners a** a bit


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

AChappell said:


> I see you posted just as I was responding Yanny, Agreed I'm never really seen pullovers as a chest exercise. I'm only really doing more advanced sets since I'm in contest prep mode, and I need to kick my training partners a** a bit


Sounds good!

Yes, contest prep training has to be tweaked slightly to normal off season training otherwise you are just waiting for an injury to occur

Good luck with the prep and contest mate


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

AChappell said:


> My chest has always been a weaker bodypart Dave and 13 sets I think it's verging on too much but I don't think I'd really ever do more than that, if my chest wasn't done by that point I know I wasn't training properly. I've tried lots of approaches to try and make my chest grow and I seem to get away with doing slightly more volume. I'd say it works, but I'm not your average gym rat and will be able to train at a higher level than most natural guys, just through years of graft. So maybe a tad much for your average natural, I used to only ever do 9 sets. I think a lot of it goes depending on instinctive training, we've all been in a situation where we've done multiple sets had great workouts and great pumps, where you feel like you can get away with another exercise. Then there are the times when you'll do 6 sets and you feel like that's more than enough. I might not even do all those sets. My rule in general for natural bodybuilding is Legs, Back can take a lot more punishment, Chest slightly less and shoulders, abs, arms again get even less. I don't tend to do lots of advanced techniques either every single session, a lot of the time I just do straight sets which I think helps when your doing higher volume.
> 
> Reverse grip bench kills my wrists but I'll maybe give it another shot, I love doing Pec decks but the gym doesn't have them, and the pullovers I always see as more of a back exercise or a tweener.


That was really my question you can get away with 13 sets but genetics and experiance dictate that can work for you. But the average natty bodybuilder with several years experiance reps would probably benifit from a few less was my guessing.

I used to train 15 or so sets for chest in the early days, since dropping to about 12 sets a few years ago i grew much better, iv now dropped to about 7 but its to early to say if this is more benifiCAL for me. I fully agree on instictive training and knowing that cut off point.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Don't know if it's just me being a newb but flys "feel" like they hit the spot best. My triceps fail well before my chest in bench...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

BJ1938 said:


> Don't know if it's just me being a newb but flys "feel" like they hit the spot best. My triceps fail well before my chest in bench...


could be youre not recruiting your chest in to the presses properly..

chest up shoulders back at all times bud 

dave, loving your work matey


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

andy why dont you just focus on increasing your already very impressive bench press poundages?

if you dont want to lift heavy, pre exhaust as much as you need to and stick with increasing bench as its size you (apparently lol) still need..

i dont really "get" killer routines, you simply get out what you put in..

you have to find a way to deal with the pain of intensity and overload it.. then cycle it..

you know that bud


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I wish I lived in Norwich


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Me 2 as I'm the same I feel it more 2 in the tris . It seems my arms are pushing the bar rather than my chest


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

^^^ like^^^

So it's not just me that has weak arms that won't increase my chest mass!


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

SX Dave said:


> That was really my question you can get away with 13 sets but genetics and experiance dictate that can work for you. But the average natty bodybuilder with several years experiance reps would probably benifit from a few less was my guessing.
> 
> I used to train 15 or so sets for chest in the early days, since dropping to about 12 sets a few years ago i grew much better, iv now dropped to about 7 but its to early to say if this is more benifiCAL for me. I fully agree on instictive training and knowing that cut off point.


It's the old argument really, I think I seen Dorian put it best when he said as he got more advanced to him it seemed more logical that he needed to train less. Then he was taking a mountain of gear to get those results.

I was the same as you Dave when I first started training I done around 20 sets of chest, then when I cut it back I really started to get much better growth, I cut it back again thinking I'd get even more growth but it proved not to be the case so I've reverted back to higher volume training around the 11- 14 sets range. That's largely influenced by my need to increase my chest size, but also down to conversing with several of the top natty pro's in the UK. A lot of them seem to do sets in this range and have mentioned to me there can be a tendency for people to under train for fear of over training. it truly is a balancing act though along the classic model of super compensation. Too much and you'll over train too little and you'll fail to stimulate.

As for instinct, I knew the cut off tonight and that ended up being one set less, rather than the 13 planed planned. Some exercises I felt I couldn't get more out of since the weight was starting to drop, while others like my superset were really productive so managed an extra one.

Cals right BJ, pinch your shoulders stick your chest out more and avoid locking out, that should bring your chest into the exercise a little more.

Killer routines have there place Cal, It stops things from going stale and sometimes a shocks needed. But like I said to Yanny I actually mainly do straight sets and focus just on increasing the weight -110kg on the bench for 3 sets of 10 tonight was not bad for being nearly 10lbs lighter- and keeping the intensity high. If anything approaching a contest it might be better to lay off these type of routines since your more prone to overtraining, but like I said my trainign partner needed a kick up the a** with 3lbs to try and lose this week I think we'll be at it all week to make up falling behind :heh:

I'm training shoulders on Thursday so I think I might try and throw together another killer routine for that one.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

flattered as fcuk BJ 

andy, just glad you dont mind me sticking my oar in dude 

punching well above me weight lol..

im a big fan of shocking a muscle with more weight.. but i will ponder the "killer"..


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> flattered as fcuk BJ
> 
> andy, just glad you dont mind me sticking my oar in dude
> 
> ...


Your input is welcome Cal,

I agree more weight is probably the best method for shocking, but a killer has it's place.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Back to this reverse grip bench thingy - quite an advanced exercise I take it? And how would you compare it's benefits to say incline DB press?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thanks andy, in that case i`ll keep dipping me oar in.. :becky:

thing is bud when you say killer has its place, the opeth disciple,jakal and even possibly jordan will be starting the overthinking process..

and possibly basing next months routine on it..

lmfao soz J-Shizzle-Dogg.

nobody has to qualify any statement, but people will copy you cos of the success you`ve had, to be really helpful you have get them to understand your motives..

you needing a slightly bigger chest is somewhat different to possibly BJ`s..

jakals idea of cheat meals are slightly differnt to mr.britains..

altho mr.britain (cant remember his name on here) said yeah cheat meals are great lol..

i`ll be honest i just thought you were over thinking it abit..

i`m sure a killer does have its place and i`ll ponder on lol, but the difference between a killer and just doing a load of exercises almost bootcamp stylee is subtle but uber important.. (im guessing cos i never done one except in the early days when they didnt work)

you ever thought about trying 1 and a half reps for a set of 10? (or any number) instead of a simple up down equalling a rep, up down and then half way up type thing? using weight progression too? for a period of time..


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> Back to this reverse grip bench thingy - quite an advanced exercise I take it? And how would you compare it's benefits to say incline DB press?


Wouldn't say advanced but as dave said not that comfortable

But defo emphasises the top of chest now I'm putting my self out there now but I would say more than dumbell press.

Gotta be done on smiths IMO too!


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

I've never been comfortable doing a reverse grip bench on a smith, decline, flat or incline, I always find my self focusing less on the set and more on my grip. So for me it's often a wasted exercise. Some folk swear by them though.

A one and a half rep Cal I do them for biceps and triceps quite often, but for chest now there's a thought! Might be worth giving it a shot, certainly another tool to throw in the gym bag.

to avoid any confusion about killer sets, the chest routine for the next 6 weeks would probably go something like this:

Week 1: straight sets, maybe some assisted reps

Week 2: straight sets, maybe some assisted reps

Week 3: implement a shock routine

Week 4: straight sets again

Week 5: straight sets again

Week 6: implement some drop sets or another shock routine

The plan would be to rotate a shock routine between bodyparts weekly. So one area receives a little extra attention. I'll maybe make this a new post and stick up a training program based around this principle, with sets, reps and exercises.


----------

